# The Rolex TP 52 Global Championships



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw this and thought it may be of interest to some here... especially the collision part (4:40) and ripped sail (5:50) oops!!!

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/international/2007/10/30/mainsail.tp52.sailing.cnn


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Joel

That's in my necks of the woods..this footage was recentely shot.

This summer one of the races was in Portimão in Portugal.

In that video you can see the Portuguese TP52 (I have posted here many times), that belongs to a friend of mine (mucho mucho dinero), and whose 2 of the crew members are the builders of my boat, they also crew my boat (less now as they are full time in the TP52 circus), and are 49er Champs. The piano man is a great friend, ant the skipper was the friend I was racing against (fooling around), the day I broke my boom.

Here a few photos when I was with them this summer and yoiu can see the boats ion the video.

A ride in that is absolutely a wonderfull thing.




























If you want to see the Portuguese TP do a serach here and type Portuguese TP52

Look carefully...no toe rails


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Another thing..since this is more close to "my home" I tendo to follow it more than I ever did the AC or the VO.

This is my new favorite racing. Its fun, "almost" accessible and very competitive. Americans have good teams too.

My friend spends an average 3 million Euros per season, and they hardly get results. Their boat is the ex LEXUS that was a worls Champion 2 years ago. Its no longer competitive!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It would be nice to see something like the America's Cup become a one-design affair, where it was the skill of the sailors that made the only difference, not technology.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

John, The Cup was held in Newport RI from 1851 - 1983. The 12 Meter era from 1958 to 1987, was basically a one-design contest.

However, ever since the America's Cup was taken from Newport, RI by the Aussies in '83 (with that mysterious keel), it seems that most subsequent Cup winners were the one's with the weathiest sponsers who could afford cutting edge technology, not necessarily the best sailors.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Question, Here in the NW US, SE BC Canada, actually BC, there is an old boat from I keep thinking King of Spain? Does he race TP52's also, or just the king of Norway? Along with Glory that is racing in the med right now, and another TP52, there are/will be three of these in my area. 

I can not remember off the top of my head, but I believe one "bravehert' set a time record for Swiftsure earlier this yr, with the old Kings boat coming in 4th, also breaking the old elasped time, along with putting the current owner on a USCG helicopter back to Victoria? due to a heart attack on board while racing. Not bad when you consider they lost an hr or so putting him on a chopper! Says somthing for the crew he has. The top 4 boats IIRC also all reported 20+ knots rides downwind. 2 TP52's, one 66' Perry marten, and an SC70. 

Some of these came roaring down on a race I was in, during the big boys seperate race, ie two races going on a few weeks back. man they are fast compared to my little mid 80's designed 30'r! beautiful boats too!.

marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

yes

The king of Spain races Bribón. His is a Judel Vrolijk.

He has had many boats named Bribón.

In fact all his "toys" race boats are called Bribón, all were per tradition a gift..meanbing he never bought one..I was told.

By the way the Portuguese TP was Lexus, a Reichel Pugh design, and was Coutts previous boat.

EDIT:

I found this for you HERE


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Alex, 

Then I believe the older version of Bribon is north of me in Vanouver, BC. Glory has not been to puget sound as of yet in its currrent fashion. but John Buchan did have a previous model, since sold to unknown or where. he then had the current Judel Vrolijk design done. I think he will sail there next year from what I understand, then is bringing her back 'home" if you will to sail here locally.

beautifull boats, hopefully someday I could afford an older one, or at least get a ride on one in a good wind. That would be fun, even if just rail meat!

marty


----------

